# Camo Comparison Shots



## Marine (10 Sep 2006)

These are some pics I took of a few different types of Camouflage. Enjoy


----------



## stefatc (11 Sep 2006)

thats it's very cool. i like it and it should be shown like that when they want us to believe that our combat is very good!

stef


----------



## Hunter (11 Sep 2006)

stefatc said:
			
		

> thats it's very cool. i like it and it should be shown like that when they want us to believe that our combat is very good!
> 
> stef



Obviously CADPAT TW is much better, even the guy who took the picture couldn't find it to put a circle around it!


----------



## GAP (11 Sep 2006)

Ah...you all didn't see it did you...THE CAMOFLAGED BUNNIE!!!!....YOU MISSED IT! TRUE CAMOFLAGE


----------



## Haggis (11 Sep 2006)

Your laundry will dry better if it is hung in the sun.  ;D


----------



## Natsun (30 Oct 2006)

Somehow I don't have much faith in the new ACU.  In my experience, the BDU was good enough that I was often sooner stepped on than discovered, but I don't feel that would be the case with the ACU.  The colour black, although not technically found in nature won't show up as quickly as the quasi-desert colours.  I know the uniform has the advantage of being able to be used in two environments, but I question its value in either.


----------



## Natsun (31 Oct 2006)

I'm well read on the necessity of the improvements.  I don't question those changes, just the print pattern.  As well, how long is the velcro gonna last?  When I was a kid, velcro shoes were perfect for like a whole three weeks.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Oct 2006)

The reason that the current pattern was selected over multicam was cost. Personally I liked multicam but the new pattern seems to work well.


----------



## COLD_DARK_NORTH (1 Nov 2006)

I've alwys liked German Flectarn. I've used it in paintball in the fall and have had great sucess with it. 
Plus i think its the shit being somewhat loyal to my German roots .


----------



## Natsun (1 Nov 2006)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Blanket statements like you don't like the pattern are irrelevant.  Unless you have access to data that I don't as an Acquisition officer you must have based your decision on emotion.  As for velcro, I haven't had a problem with it, I know if I was a korean small business owner that made a living sewing patches on and starching uniforms then I would hate it.



No emotion involved, I'm just suggesting that (based on my experience in wooded areas) if I was attempting to avoid detection, I would very quickly choose the BDU over the ACU.  Naturally I do understand the benefits of the ACU and am glad that the US Army is willing to attempt to keep with the times.  I'm sure that the choice of colouring was thoroughly considered before the final design was chosen.


----------



## RangerRay (2 Nov 2006)

I wonder how Rhodesian camo would stand up nowadays?  Wasn't it supposed to be the best pattern available at one time?


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 Nov 2006)

Keep in mind that AusCam would very rarely see something as green as what you've put it in, in fact it'd pretty rarely be seen around that many trees! Our stuff works well in our part of the world i reckon. How'd you manage to pick up so many sets of cams by the way?


----------



## COLD_DARK_NORTH (2 Nov 2006)

http://www.globalarmysurplus.com/

enjoy ;D


----------

